

A very simple DSL implementation through Macros in C - ashishb4u
http://gist.github.com/389930
I tries to write a very simple DSL implementation through Macros in C. This DSL lets children do some mathematical calculations and print them! Very basic, but i serve it as an attempt to teach people about DSLs effectively.
======
ashishb4u
its very basic, but i serve it as an example to explain how DSLs could be
implemented.

